# Puzzle - problem - need creative ideas for workaround



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

I did not know where to drop this thread but since the folks here don't just build from kits I figured someone here may be thinking outside the box and toss me an idea.

I have half a dozen Polaris Pens that the kit parts are out of spec.

I am going to make these work but I wanted to ask if others have had a similar problem and found a fix.  I have written to the seller in Australia asking for a remedy but I have one pen that needs to go now.  And I may not get replacements.

The problem is that the brass section of the transmission is a few thou smaller than the upper sleeve it is to be pressed into.  I can wrap a single sheet of paper around it and it shims it up fairly well.  My planned fix is to cut a paper shim, soak it in CA and then slip it in without fouling the transmission.  If I use the minimum of CA it should work.  Otherwise I will have an attractive brick to try and knock apart.  

Anyone have and fixes.  If the space were larger it might actually be easier.  I  could drill our a sleeve and then turn it down with my metal lathe but it would have to be mounted on the transmission which would not take the chuck nor the torque.

Ideas?  

Thanks,  JB


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 3, 2010)

Never had that problem and i have bought quite a few kits from the guy in Australia.
Did you get them off ebay?
That is where i bought a lot of my first kits and they all fit perfectly.

Sorry, i cannot help you with your problem...
Not too sure if the CA solution will work in the long run, may only be a quick fix.
And it may also bind the transmission.

You could try using some very fine shimstock sheet if you can find it.
That way it will be solid and not move or deteriorate over time.

Andrew


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks lazylathe.  That popped one idea.  I will stop at the store and pick up a can of cola and see what the AL mics up to.  Last time I had one in hand it sure felt paper thin.  I may even get a compression fit.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have the ability to "double tube" the pen? Just a thought.... If the hardware works  in the next smaller tube, you could put playdough in each end, use a shotgun bore brush to rough up the existing tube, sand the smaller tube until it fits nicely into the larger tube, the glue both tubes together with epoxy. 

The fix might be as close as your local hardware store and plumbing copper pipes. My store sells many sizes in 12 inch lengths. If memory serves me correctly, the Polaris uses a 3/8 tube.

This ain't pretty, but it should work.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Do you have the ability to "double tube" the pen? Just a thought.... If the hardware works in the next smaller tube, you could put playdough in each end, use a shotgun bore brush to rough up the existing tube, sand the smaller tube until it fits nicely into the larger tube, the glue both tubes together with epoxy.
> 
> The fix might be as close as your local hardware store and plumbing copper pipes. My store sells many sizes in 12 inch lengths. If memory serves me correctly, the Polaris uses a 3/8 tube.
> 
> This ain't pretty, but it should work.


 
And if you haven't drilled any blanks yet, then just use a smaller tube period and don't worry about shims and such...


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Penman,  It is not the tube that is the problem.  If you recall the Polaris it has a brass threaded sleeve that it pressed into the tip for the finished tip to screw onto and the clip is fixed by a brass insert that is pressed into the tube.  This, I think, is the problem  the opening that the transmission is supposed to be pressed into is over sized by 20 thousandths (guesstimate).  In thinking about it I doubt  the transmission is undersized.   Once the transmission is fixed in place Then the dome shaped top is slid over the silver end of the transmission and this is the twister to actuate the system.  JB


----------



## mredburn (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a spare I can send you.   It is from an Atlas kit.

Mike


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Mike but can I ask you to measure the diameter of the brass section of the transmission and email it to me.  I guess I should have asked the group for a measurement first.

Jboconnell@gmail.com

that way I can nail down where my problem lies.  If it is the insert then only a shim will help and I have more kits with the same parts.

thanks for your kind offer.


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 3, 2010)

You could go to a local locksmith shop, explain your problem, and ask if he will give or sell you some shims.  They should be just what you need.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Hmmmm*

Sounds like you got a Pencil part in a pen kit...what you are describing sounds like the twist pen sleeve has been interchanged with a twist pencil sleeve....


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

Pencil sleeve vs pen sleeve.  that could be it.  The transmission diameter is .2895 and the sleeve opening is greater by 15 thousandths.   

Does anyone have a kit that they could measure to give me a comparison.  Also possibly a pencil kit?

Thanks in advance.  JB


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Sounds like you got a Pencil part in a pen kit...what you are describing sounds like the twist pen sleeve has been interchanged with a twist pencil sleeve....



That's exactly what it sounds like. If all else fails, I think I still have 2 or 3 Polaris twists, PM if you need them.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 3, 2010)

Pm sent, my sleeve measures .2980 id.


----------



## btboone (Dec 3, 2010)

Just squeeze the tube in a 3 jaw chuck.  It will be bent slightly out of round, enough to grip the transmission and still be seated properly.


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 3, 2010)

Smitty37, I think you nailed it.  I made up an adequate shim with a few wraps of metal tape, the kind they use in Air Conditioning.  I was pleased. I seated the top cap and it will not reach the top of the pen.  It must be a pencil transmission.  It is to long for the pen cap.  I may make a corian band to fill the space and give the pen a tad more length and a bit of contrast to the blank.  I will take a lot of work to make a stepped internal void to clear the internals.  I may just wait to see what timberbits does for me.

Thank you all for your ideas and insight.  JB


----------



## soligen (Dec 4, 2010)

Perhaps fill it with JB weld and re-drill the hole to the proper spec on your metal lathe.


----------



## MatthewZS (Dec 6, 2010)

How bout slip fitting the two together, holding them somehow....a third hand helper or duct tape or whatever..... then take a soldering gun and solder and sweat a layer of solder into the space.  you might have to hit the surfaces with a bit of flux or steel wool to clean it up make it take solder and the fit would be permanent but......

Just a thought.  Or before you fit them together just "Tin" the end of the transmission with a thin layer of solder.


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 6, 2010)

Matthewz3, more good ideas.  I think the tin idea may be to radical with the heat and all but I could spin on a coat of CA and have the twisty portion well masked off and then turn it back to spec.  The vendor has contacted me and offered to take the kits back.  I want to finish this one as the blank is just so fine.  thanks again for another option.  JB


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 7, 2010)

Puzzle solved.  I want to thank all who fielded ideas and I will retain them for use in some of my McGiver pens.  I especially want to thank the dealer but that will come in a bit.  

The solution to the problem is that the instructions posted at PennState Ind.  were incorrect!

• Insert the twist mechanism, brass end first into the 
opening at the sleeve. Press the mechanism in slowly, 
until you feel it stop, which should leave 11/16" of the 
chrome remaining exposed. Test that the mechanism 
is spinning freely back and forth.  

My most excellent dealer Timberbits.com  called me here in Virgina from Australia to tell me that when you insert the transmission in to the stop you then put it in your press and seat it down into the tube.  the stop is in fact the friction point not he end of bottom seat.

The Penn State instructions poorly written.

My hat is off to David Lim of Timberbits.com and his eBay store a1penkits.  

He says he calls anyone with a problem as it is easier to work it through via a phone call than back and forth with Email.  He is right and I will deal with him and recommend him to any of you.  Thanks again.  I will post the pen on another thread.


----------

